# CPC Seeking entry level job in Baltimore, MD



## mindyanna

Seeking full time day work in an entry level CPC position in Baltimore, Md.  I have 2 1/2 years experience in diagnosis coding and some inpatient/outpatient surgery coding.  If anyone knows ANYONE who is willing to take a chance on hiring someone who doesn't have 5 years experience but does have her CPC Certification and is willing to put in 150% effort to do the job right the first time and wait... there's more... who is VERY detail oriented and dependable and oh yeah... has a sense of humor to boot!  If such a person/company exists I await your response!  Thanks!


----------



## rthames052006

mindyanna said:


> Seeking full time day work in an entry level CPC position in Baltimore, Md.  I have 2 1/2 years experience in diagnosis coding and some inpatient/outpatient surgery coding.  If anyone knows ANYONE who is willing to take a chance on hiring someone who doesn't have 5 years experience but does have her CPC Certification and is willing to put in 150% effort to do the job right the first time and wait... there's more... who is VERY detail oriented and dependable and oh yeah... has a sense of humor to boot!  If such a person/company exists I await your response!  Thanks![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Have you checked with lifebridges in B'more I know you said you don't have 5 years of experience but if I recall correctly they aren't asking for 5 years. I was browsing their website over the weekend and they did have 2 diagnostic coding positions open, it's worth a shot.
> 
> Good luck


----------



## veggiecow

*have you tried these?*

I'm not sure if you have applied for these already, but the following are in Baltimore and require less than 3 years of experience. Good Luck!

http://hotjobs.yahoo.com/jobseeker/...LATE=/htdocs/job-show.html&job_id=JNWG62SXKYY

http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSee...3f1d235e90460fbfe30eb142953c26-263387255-WS-2

http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSee...d=sep_google_feed&Job_DID=J3I51H69243WY80QT1R


----------



## mindyanna

*Thanks*

Thanks to both of you who responded and I will look into those positions.  I am in dire need of E/M coding help.  Do you know of anyone who would be willing to help me in the Baltimore area?  I am the type to learn by "doing" and not just by reading the matrix.  If I do it a few times I can get it.  It's just finding someone who is willing to help is the problem.  I did it just fine in school but school was several years ago and I never was able to find a coding job so the old adage is true, if you don't use it, you lose it.  I am fortunate enough to be able to do some coding in my present position but in order for me to move up I believe I need to master the E/M portion to pass the tests given for employment.  That is my problem, I'm failing the tests employers give.  I believe it's because I'm not sure of myself when it comes to the E/M portion of the tests.  Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Something hopefully that won't cost me an arm and a leg.


----------



## mlwcpc

*Northern VA Position*

I notice that your last posting was in May 2008. Have you found a position yet? I am asking because I work for a medical billing service in Northern Virginia (Dunfries, VA) and we have a position that is opening up. This is for a Cardiology practice and it would include follow up, posting charges, posting payments (everything). If you are interested please send a resume to 703-221-2277 with salary requirements. 

Melissa Woods, CPC


----------

